# The Best songs ... with the Worst videos!



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

A thread for really good, quality songs that had_ reeally_ bad videos ....
in other words, "what the h*ll were they thinking?" :lol:

Like this one ...

I'm a huge fan of* Rush*, & Time Stand Still is one of my very favorite Rush songs ~
but this video is completely cringe-worthy (like Geddy's hair here!) 

(warning- may cause dizziness!  )


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think this qualifies as best or worst anything, but here is a good song featuring some interesting dancing...I must admit I like watching all of the cheezy dance moves though. 

Parts of this video could be where the Carlton dance originated (like at 2:36-2:41 for example). lol

...and check out the sax player at about 1:40 :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> I don't think this qualifies as best or worst anything, but here is a good song featuring some interesting dancing...I must admit I like watching all of the cheezy dance moves though.
> 
> Parts of this video could be where the Carlton dance originated (like at 2:36-2:41 for example). lol
> 
> ...and check out the sax player at about 1:40 :lol:


i always liked that phoney staged part with him throwing back the mic and the "surprised" look on Cox's face when he picks her out if the crowd.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I loathe most music videos. The Kabuki-like insincerity of the posturing, lip-syncing artists seriously reduces my pleasure in whatever song is being perceived in that distorting mirror, so that I wonder if the artists themselves had lost their own belief in the value of their work. The YouTube live concert video clip, by contrast, is in some ways even Better Than The Real Thing of being in the concert audience--one sees the artist perform the work with the Eye of God, close up & personal in a way that would be almost impossible otherwise. The music video in my view represents a sad turn in the history of popular music, as it substitutes a single, usually shabby, vision of a song for the infinite multiplicity of images and associations that were called up in the minds of listeners in an earlier and less thusly imaginatively constrained era.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the older videos from the 60s and early 70s when no-one really knew how to capitalise on the medium. Once MTV and VH1 came onto the scene videos became _de rigueur_ and often became as preposterously overblown as the music.


----------

